# What is needed for Visitor Visa



## ani_per (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, i am planning for a vacation to NZ from INIDA,
what do I need to summon before that, heard from someone that we need to keep our bank balance UP(good amounts) for few months. ?
Is that necessary?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ani_per said:


> Hi, i am planning for a vacation to NZ from INIDA,
> what do I need to summon before that, heard from someone that we need to keep our bank balance UP(good amounts) for few months. ?
> Is that necessary?


This link should tell you everything you need to know: Visit


----------



## ani_per (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks.. That was helpful.. 
Within the forum, I have seen that there is a visa called job search visa. What is it exactly.?
I have seen skilled migrant or silver fern but what is job search visa? 
Please help. 
I have already applied for EOI with 125pts without job offer in last Oct and waited for response. I am also looking for an opportunity of settling in NZ. May be if I get such job search visa I might try for it


----------



## ani_per (Mar 20, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> This link should tell you everything you need to know


Thanks topcat .. 
I have also been looking for an opportunity to settle in Nz.
Last Oct I have submitted my EOI with 125pts no job offer and waiting since for response. 
In this forum I have seen about job search visa , which is new for me. I have heard of skilled migrant or silver fern . what is job search visa.? If this helps, I might as well try that.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ani_per said:


> Thanks.. That was helpful..
> Within the forum, I have seen that there is a visa called job search visa. What is it exactly.?
> I have seen skilled migrant or silver fern but what is job search visa?
> Please help.


No, there is no such thing as a 'job search visa'. I'm not sure where these people got their understanding. See Find a Visa homepage to see what types of visas there are.


> I have already applied for EOI with 125pts without job offer in last Oct and waited for response. I am also looking for an opportunity of settling in NZ. May be if I get such job search visa I might try for it


With 125 points and no job offer, I'm afraid that it's unlikely you'll get selected. What some people do is come on a visitors visa, and while they are here visiting they investigate jobs. But NZ Immigration will expect you to have a return ticket, and not plan to outstay your visa. You also can't work on a visitors visa, so would still need to follow through with your work visa application if you were offered a position.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ani_per said:


> Thanks topcat ..
> I have also been looking for an opportunity to settle in Nz.
> Last Oct I have submitted my EOI with 125pts no job offer and waiting since for response.
> In this forum I have seen about job search visa , which is new for me. I have heard of skilled migrant or silver fern . what is job search visa.? If this helps, I might as well try that.


The only job search visa is the Silver Fern visa which, if secured allows you to come here for 9 months to find work. If you then find work you can apply for a further visa which allows you to continue to live and work here for a specific temporary period.
You cannot use these visas to sponsor anyone else - they are just for individuals so if you have family they would have to look at applying for their own visas to come to NZ.
These job search Silver Fern visas are only secured online and there is a limit of around 300 per year. The 2013 quota opens at 10am 29th April. 
Last year they were all gone in 8 minutes!!!


----------



## ani_per (Mar 20, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> The only job search visa is the Silver Fern visa which, if secured allows you to come here for 9 months to find work. If you then find work you can apply for a further visa which allows you to continue to live and work here for a specific temporary period.
> You cannot use these visas to sponsor anyone else - they are just for individuals so if you have family they would have to look at applying for their own visas to come to NZ.
> These job search Silver Fern visas are only secured online and there is a limit of around 300 per year. The 2013 quota opens at 10am 29th April.
> Last year they were all gone in 8 minutes!!!


Thanks for the details topcat.:clap2:


----------

